# General > Hobbies >  shooting

## biglad

lookin for land to shoot rabbit ,,foxes,, crows ,, deer got all the rifles for this such sport been shootin for few years fully licence please pm me any vermin at all cheers

----------


## joxville

Do you have a blunderbuss I could borrow, I fancy getting me dragons head for my wall? Deborah Meadin would look great next to my stags head.  :Smile:

----------


## Anfield

> lookin for land to shoot rabbit ,,foxes,, crows ,, deer got all the rifles for this such sport been shootin for few years fully licence please pm me any vermin at all cheers


Another elequent posting from a retard that likes killing animals for "sport".
I wonder who completed his firearm application form for him,  Sharona & Sid ?

----------


## Cattach

> Another elequent posting from a retard that likes killing animals for "sport".
> I wonder who completed his firearm application form for him,  Sharona & Sid ?


Quite agree with you.  Cannot srtand people who go out to kill wildlife for sports.  Evebn worse some breed and fatten game bird and release them so that they can shoot at them.  Pity it is not legal for use put those people out on the heather and stalk them fot fun.

----------


## buggyracer

> *Another elequent posting from a retard* that likes killing animals for "sport".
> I wonder who completed his firearm application form for him, Sharona & Sid ?


whilst you dont, going by your above post take part in any field sports, i think the rest of your post sums yourself up quite brilliantly!

----------


## Walter Ego

> Another elequent posting from a retard that likes killing animals for "sport".
> I wonder who completed his firearm application form for him,  Sharona & Sid ?


Hooray! The return of the BunnyHugger! :: 

Now this is more like 'blood sport' :Wink: 







Carry on.

----------


## biglad

whats it to with your if i do it for sport ,hobbie i do it for fun sooo what ? just moved up ere from perth and scotland is about shooting and fishing alsorts really do ya silly comments .; who is sid and sharona do they do shootin

----------


## starfish

the people that make these comments would be the first to b complain if mr foxy killed their pet rabbit or chicken if you live in the country, then you should put up with country ways of life if they do not like it move to a city

----------


## Shabbychic

> the people that make these comments would be the first to b complain if mr foxy killed their pet rabbit or chicken if you live in the country, then you should put up with country ways of life if they do not like it move to a city


So the country way of life is to kill animals for sport and fun?

----------


## Anfield

> whats it to with your if i do it for sport ,hobbie i do it for fun sooo what ? just moved up ere from perth and scotland is about shooting and fishing alsorts really do ya silly comments .; who is sid and sharona do they do shootin


So you have just moved up here from Perth.  Do you not remember posting:




> troy bates he does all  windows doors he is  cheepest up here i have had few others up here been doing mine _past 4  years_ very recommended


Did you follow "Troy" up here so that he could continue to clean your windows?
Or was it to near Sid & Sharona aka Troy




> troy he does mine too same again travels all over cheapest and good 
> 07990852273





> cheers bodster for that recommend


Idiot

----------


## biglad

if i did ,nothin to do with you but like i said just said moved to from perth lookin for land and if sharona and sid as got land good look to them,

----------


## annemarie482

i dont think you'll get anyone volunteering their land to be shot on "willie nillie"
most land owners of such areas, already have qualified gamekeepers whom take out sportmen who enjoy a shoot and the targets are carefully selected so not to affect the wildlife numbers and breeding. 
(the older, weaker animals etc, not nursing young etc)
after all, they would no longer be required if there were no game to keep!

it would be irresponsible to tell someone "yes go shoot when ever you fancy!" 

you really want to go shooting?
you to hugo ross' fishing shop in wick, and he may be able to arrange somewhere you can go for a days shooting.
scotland may be the lovely coutryside glorified with pics of fancy shoots, but their organised shoots!!

(and just for informations sake, my father in law has a shooting estate and would never accept someone asking in that manner!)

----------


## biglad

thankyou for sensible responce  *annemarie482* not like the rest i will go to hugos ross been shooting and fishin all over so the response people like my self get from others is not good but they eat meat or fish can not under stand them but its falk like them as nothin better to do thean gossip like i say thanks

----------


## Shabbychic

> thankyou for sensible responce  *annemarie482* not like the rest i will go to hugos ross been shooting and fishin all over so the response people like my self get from others is not good but they eat meat or fish can not under stand them but its falk like them as nothin better to do thean gossip like i say thanks


Yes, annemarie482 did give you a sensible answer, and if you had legally been shooting and fishing all over Scotland, you would have known all that already.

Oh, and by the way, some of us moaners, don't eat meat or fish, and what gossip has to do with it, I don't know.

----------


## teddybear1873

I see nothing has changed since the last time I was on here. A member with 3 posts comes on here and asks a question, obviously other members have different idea's and give him a hard time.

Basically, If your a new member the 500+ post brigade will attempt to back you in a corner.

----------


## fudge100

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion,however what gets up my back, are the so called hypocrites who call themselves animal lovers.Who were in all probabilty, brought up as children watching watership down,bambi ect ect. Do these people really believe that animals have the same feelings and emotions as human beings? They are against all field sports,yet they themselves eat meat. They are quite happy to walk into a supermarket and pick up their sunday roast,which is all nicely wrapped up for them, in there nicely presented cling filmed packag.But do they ever stop to think about the conditions in which these animals were raised, or how they were slaughtered?Some of these hypocrites may also claim to believe in the bible.May i suggest they turn to Genesis 9:1-4,where after the flood God blessed Noah and his sons and said,have many children,so that your descendants will live all over the earth.All the animals,birds,and fish will live in fear of you.They are all placed under your power.Now you can eat them,as well as green plants,i give them all to you for food.And lastly, may i suggest they take a look inside the human mouth,there they will find,incisors,molars, and canine teeth.Each one designed for chewing,grinding, and tearing.Man has always been a hunter,so deal with it.

----------


## Shabbychic

> I see nothing has changed since the last time I was on here. A member with 3 posts comes on here and asks a question, obviously other members have different idea's and give him a hard time.
> 
> Basically, If your a new member the 500+ post brigade will attempt to back you in a corner.


So if someone new comes on here, they can say what they like? How many posts should someone have, before others are allowed to comment?

Oh, and I personally do not belong to any brigade.

----------


## teddybear1873

> So you have just moved up here from Perth.  Do you not remember posting:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you follow "Troy" up here so that he could continue to clean your windows?
> Or was it to near Sid & Sharona aka Troy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bit over the top isn't it Anfield. Would you call him an idiot if he had 3000+ posts? probably not

 Just because he has very little posts doesn't give you the right to call him an idiot.

A bit childish and very immature.

----------


## teddybear1873

> So if someone new comes on here, they can say what they like? How many posts should someone have, before others are allowed to comment?
> 
> Oh, and I personally do not belong to any brigade.


Well he came on here to ask about land to shoot, and it seems some members straight away gave him a hard time. I've seen it so much on here. Someone new and the org bullies all pile on. You get the picture don't you?

----------


## annemarie482

> So if someone new comes on here, they can say what they like? How many posts should someone have, before others are allowed to comment?
> 
> Oh, and I personally do not belong to any brigade.


me neither shabbychic!
i think sometimes the wording of a post give the wrong impression of the newish poster.
but once bitten (taken wrong way), far more careful the next time!
well thats how i learned anyway! lol


ps i only have lots of posts because i talk too much, certainly no sign of superiority lol

----------


## Shabbychic

> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion,however what gets up my back, are the so called hypocrites who call themselves animal lovers.Who were in all probabilty, brought up as children watching watership down,bambi ect ect. Do these people really believe that animals have the same feelings and emotions as human beings? They are against all field sports,yet they themselves eat meat. They are quite happy to walk into a supermarket and pick up their sunday roast,which is all nicely wrapped up for them, in there nicely presented cling filmed packag.But do they ever stop to think about the conditions in which these animals were raised, or how they were slaughtered?Some of these hypocrites may also claim to believe in the bible.May i suggest they turn to Genesis 9:1-4,where after the flood God blessed Noah and his sons and said,have many children,so that your descendants will live all over the earth.All the animals,birds,and fish will live in fear of you.They are all placed under your power.Now you can eat them,as well as green plants,i give them all to you for food.And lastly, may i suggest they take a look inside the human mouth,there they will find,incisors,molars, and canine teeth.Each one designed for chewing,grinding, and tearing.Man has always been a hunter,so deal with it.


Yes, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. As are you. However, may I just respond to some of your opinions.

I am not a hypocrite. I do not believe for one second that animals have human feelings or emotions. Yes, I am against all field sports, and no, I don't eat meat. I do also care greatly about the conditions on how animals are raised and slaughtered.

I do not believe in the bible, especially sections like Genesis:9-4. No animal, fish or bird will ever live in fear of me.

Man may have always been a hunter, and I do deal with it. I state my views.

----------


## Shabbychic

> Well he came on here to ask about land to shoot, and it seems some members straight away gave him a hard time. I've seen it so much on here. Someone new and the org bullies all pile on. You get the picture don't you?


Yes I've seen it done on here myself, and it's not always aimed at new posters. I have also on many occasions come in and stood up for folks being bullied. I have however responded in this thread, not because the person is new, but because I strongly object to what they want to do. I am not bullying anyone, nor calling anyone names. I am simply stating my opinion.

----------


## fudge100

> if i did ,nothin to do with you but like i said just said moved to from perth lookin for land and if sharona and sid as got land good look to them,


  I have shot,fished,ferreted,and coarsed with dogs, since the age of 10,i am now 48.I have worked with gamekeepers at Dunecht Eastate when i lived in Aberdeen.I have also kept down vermin on numerous farms on Deeside.I have shot geese, and duck for many years on the Ythan Estuary.I moved up to Caithness 15 years ago, and had no problem whatsoever on finding land to shoot on.I had land at Reay,and Latheron, as well as elsewhere.How much did i pay for all this shooting i did? Absolutely nothing.Good Luck mate and keep looking,i hope you find land soon.Like alot of things in life,it's not what you know,it's who you know.

----------


## Shabbychic

> may i suggest they take a look inside the human mouth,there they will find,incisors,molars, and canine teeth.Each one designed for chewing,grinding, and tearing.


Apologies, I forgot to ask; when was the last time you chased and killed an animal with your teeth, then tore it apart, with these same teeth, then proceeded to grind, chew and eat it raw?

----------


## Kells

> whats it to with your if i do it for sport ,hobbie i do it for fun sooo what ? just moved up ere from perth and scotland is about shooting and fishing alsorts really do ya silly comments .; who is sid and sharona do they do shootin


I find it a little strange that with such an ongoing interest is shooting that you do not list is as an interest on your profile. Shooting vermin is not a sport which if you have been doing it for years you should know this. If you want to enjoy shooting as a sport and you have a licence for a number of guns then you should also know who and how to approach those who can arrange for you to take part in a shoot.

----------


## fudge100

> Apologies, I forgot to ask; when was the last time you chased and killed an animal with your teeth, then tore it apart, with these same teeth, then proceeded to grind, chew and eat it raw?


No one likes a smart arse!May i suggest you get some meat inside you,as you are obviously lacking in iron.

----------


## Anfield

> That's a bit over the top isn't it Anfield. Would you call him an idiot if he had 3000+ posts? probably not
> 
>  Just because he has very little posts doesn't give you the right to call him an idiot.
> 
> A bit childish and very immature.


I call anyone who kills animals for sport an idiot regardless of how many posts they have made

----------


## Anfield

> No one likes a smart arse!May i suggest you get some meat inside you,as you are obviously lacking in iron.


Losing argument so resort to name calling.
Typical

----------


## Shabbychic

> No one likes a smart arse!May i suggest you get some meat inside you,as you are obviously lacking in iron.


My, aren't we getting a bit personal?

You really shouldn't make silly statements if you don't want a response. Human teeth are nothing like carnivore's. Neither is our jaw structure, saliva, stomach capacity, colon, liver or kidneys. That again is another topic entirely, but you would insist on bringing it up during an attempt to show your superior knowledge, while belittling others.

If you have a point to make, carry on, but don't resort to personal insults son.

----------


## buggyracer

Why hasnt anbody started a thread ridiculing vegetarians and lambast them on their ways, choices, views? After all it isnt illegal, just like it isnt illegal to choose to harvest a wild animal/bird!  :Wink:

----------


## Shabbychic

> Why hasnt anbody started a thread ridiculing vegetarians and lambast them on their ways, choices, views? After all it isnt illegal, just like it isnt illegal to choose to harvest a wild animal/bird!


Carry on. I think it has been done several times before though.

----------


## buggyracer

> Carry on. I think it has been done several times before though.


i have no desire to, i can respect another person's choice's they make in life as their own, without feeling the need to ram my opinion down their throat in the futile hope it at best may change their ways and a worst may give them a bad day.......its their choice, nothing illegal is taking place, just because i disagree with it, im not going to loose sleep over it......

----------


## oldmarine

Biglad: My first time of this thread.  I believe you are new and getting quit an introduction from many of the 'so-called' experts. How do you like the various comments to your original question?  Welcome to the FORUM of experts. lol!

----------


## fudge100

> Losing argument so resort to name calling.
> Typical


Where has the argument been lost? And what name have i expressly called anyone?Apart from using the word hypocrite, which many people can be, in their opinions towards field sports.It's sad that people like you think, that law abiding citizens, going about their lawful business or sport, needs to justify themselves to you.There is only one God, and his name is Jehovah, and come judgement day i will answer to him.

----------


## Shabbychic

> i have no desire to, i can respect another person's choice's they make in life as their own, without feeling the need to ram my opinion down their throat in the futile hope it at best may change their ways and a worst may give them a bad day.......its their choice, nothing illegal is taking place, just because i disagree with it, im not going to loose sleep over it......


I agree, to a certain extent. On the whole folks should do their own thing, as long as it's legal. There are times however, where other views can be made, without actually ramming anything down folks throats. It is also legal to voice concerns or other viewpoints.

Politics are discussed on here all the time, and many viewpoints are made. This doesn't mean anyone is attempting to get others to change their party, or give them a bad day. (even weezer and I agree from time to time)

It's just debate, but sometimes people forget that. As I've stated before; if we all thought the same way, it would be a very boring world.

----------


## Anfield

> "..There is only one God, and his name is Jehovah, and come judgement day i will answer to him.."


Which book of the Jehovah's Bible did the following quote come from;




> No one likes a smart arse!May i suggest you get  some meat inside you,as you are obviously lacking in iron.

----------


## buggyracer

> I agree, to a certain extent. On the whole folks should do their own thing, as long as it's legal. There are times however, where other views can be made, without actually ramming anything down folks throats. It is also legal to voice concerns or other viewpoints.
> 
> Politics are discussed on here all the time, and many viewpoints are made. This doesn't mean anyone is attempting to get others to change their party, or give them a bad day. (even weezer and I agree from time to time)
> 
> It's just debate, but sometimes people forget that. As I've stated before; if we all thought the same way, it would be a very boring world.


What is the point/aim to your debate? as i doubt you are going to change anyones opinions by spoting off your own on here?

----------


## teddybear1873

> Losing argument so resort to name calling.
> Typical


That's like the pot calling the kettle black.

----------


## fudge100

> Which book of the Jehovah's Bible did the following quote come from;


 I never said i was a Jehovah Witness,did i?That's you reading in to things that don't exisit.If you want to argue with anyone,may i suggest that you get your facts straight before answering.

----------


## Shabbychic

> What is the point/aim to your debate? as i doubt you are going to change anyones opinions by spoting off your own on here?


What is the point of any debate then? What is the point of having a forum? Do you believe we should all just cosy up and agree with each other?

Oh, and I'm not a whale. I don't spout, I verbalise.  ::  ::

----------


## teddybear1873

> I call anyone who kills animals for sport an idiot regardless of how many posts they have made


Have you ever gone fishing?

Let me guess, your going to say no.

----------


## buggyracer

> What is the point of any debate then? What is the point of having a forum? Do you believe we should all just cosy up and agree with each other?
> 
> Oh, and I'm not a whale. I don't spout, I verbalise.


IMO there is very little point in this "type" of debate, the OP seeked permission to conduct a perfectly legal pastime, and was met with a tirade of reasons why he/she was wrong for doing so.....

As i have never met you personally i cannot pass judgement as to whether you are a whale or not  :Wink: 

Back to the OP's question, the best way to gain the type of permission you are after is to knock on farmers/landowners doors and simply ask, some will say no, some will say yes, make sure you have all your certificates with you, and insurance from the likes of BASC etc and any written refferances from other landowners doesnt go amiss.

----------


## Shabbychic

> IMO there is very little point in this "type" of debate, the OP seeked permission to conduct a perfectly legal pastime, and was met with a tirade of reasons why he/she was wrong for doing so.....
> 
> As i have never met you personally i cannot pass judgement as to whether you are a whale or not 
> 
> Back to the OP's question, the best way to gain the type of permission you are after is to knock on farmers/landowners doors and simply ask, some will say no, some will say yes, make sure you have all your certificates with you, and insurance from the likes of BASC etc and any written refferances from other landowners doesnt go amiss.


Fair enough, that's your view; just one final point though. Only one of my responses was to biglad himself, when he started calling people names. (well I think he was) The rest have been to others that have put in their tuppence worth, like yersel.

----------


## Walter Ego

> What is the point of any debate then? What is the point of having a forum? Do you believe we should all just cosy up and agree with each other?
> 
> ....


But the OP was not starting a debate. The OP asked a legitimate question. He did not attempt to justify shooting, nor criticise those who oppose it.

If the OP was asking if there was anywhere offroad he could race a car - would we say that this was an invitation to critisise his choice of legitimate sport? Would he be subjected to a whole raft of insults and criticism because some disagree with noisy motor cars driven at speed? Would anyone asking when the next SNP political meeting in Caithness be met with this level of antagonism? I think not.

I'll tell you what - lets all go over to the classified sections and start slating anyone who might be selling something we don't like. 
I personally think that anyone who buys clothes with 'BENCH' written across the arse must be a slapper. So I'm off to find some poor mare flogging a pair on here so I can give her the benefit of my boundless wisdom....

----------


## Anfield

> Have you ever gone fishing?
> 
> Let me guess, your going to say no.


Wrong!
I used to regularly go sea fishing in my teens, and I also used to eat dead animals.
Then I attained enlightenment

----------


## Anfield

> "..so I can give her the benefit of my boundless wisdom.."


I think you are deluding yourself here Walter

----------


## Shabbychic

> But the OP was not starting a debate. The OP asked a legitimate question. He did not attempt to justify shooting, nor criticise those who oppose it.
> 
> If the OP was asking if there was anywhere offroad he could race a car - would we say that this was an invitation to critisise his choice of legitimate sport? Would he be subjected to a whole raft of insults and criticism because some disagree with noisy motor cars driven at speed? Would anyone asking when the next SNP political meeting in Caithness be met with this level of antagonism? I think not.
> 
> I'll tell you what - lets all go over to the classified sections and start slating anyone who might be selling something we don't like. 
> I personally think that anyone who buys clothes with 'BENCH' written across the arse must be a slapper. So I'm off to find some poor mare flogging a pair on here so I can give her the benefit of my boundless wisdom....


Just wait a wee minute here Mr Ego. Are you implying I waged an all out campaign against the biglad? As I previously pointed out, all, bar one, of my posts were to others that joined in, and I responded to points they made, just like this one. I never once asked for him to justify anything, but he did in fact criticise those who oppose it, which is up to him.

If you look through the classified section, you actually will find posts, slating things some don't like. It happens all the time on here.

So don't start jumping on me if you don't like what was said on this thread, and quoting me as if I had some vendetta against the guy.

I am entitled to my opinion, as you are yours, but don't start singling people out for your attacks.

----------


## starfish

what happens when the rabbit population gets to big where would the lettuce and carrot crusher get their food from .stop shooting and we get rid of the narrow minded vegs. then we can shoot the rabbits after they have gone

----------


## Shabbychic

> what happens when the rabbit population gets to big where would the lettuce and carrot crusher get their food from .stop shooting and we get rid of the narrow minded vegs. then we can shoot the rabbits after they have gone


Oh, a wee squeak fae the back.

There is a big difference between animal control and shooting for fun.

What is a narrow minded veg, and a lettuce and carrot crusher? Is this another attempt at humour? Is this as far as your vocabulary goes?

Small minds are easily amused, as they say.

----------


## Anfield

> what happens when the rabbit population gets to big where would the lettuce and carrot crusher get their food from .stop shooting and we get rid of the narrow minded vegs. then we can shoot the rabbits after they have gone


Have you ever heard of Mother Nature?
The theory goes that foxes and other animals kill & eat rabbits, and thus control the rabbit population, but then retards kill or poison these animals for sport so the theory goes out of window.

----------


## Walter Ego

> Just wait a wee minute here Mr Ego. Are you implying I waged an all out campaign against the biglad? As I previously pointed out, all, bar one, of my posts were to others that joined in, and I responded to points they made, just like this one. I never once asked for him to justify anything, but he did in fact criticise those who oppose it, which is up to him.
> 
> If you look through the classified section, you actually will find posts, slating things some don't like. It happens all the time on here.
> 
> So don't start jumping on me if you don't like what was said on this thread, and quoting me as if I had some vendetta against the guy.
> 
> I am entitled to my opinion, as you are yours, but don't start singling people out for your attacks.


Touchy, aren't we?

You described this thread as a 'debate'. That's why I quoted your post - but it does not preclude other posters.

The OP was not inviting 'debate' - just answers to his question.

That's my point.

----------


## Walter Ego

> I think you are deluding yourself here Walter



You've upset me now, Anfs. :: 

Scouse git.

----------


## starfish

> Have you ever heard of Mother Nature?
> The theory goes that foxes eat rabbits, and thus control the rabbit population, but then retards kill foxes for sport so the theory goes out of window.


 how many of these vegs drink wine cleared with fish scales and eat sweets that have geltine from animals or leather shoes and sit on leather suites and the word retard means some one that slow  and under at achieved which i think is un fair to a disable person if you can not win a agrument do not slate people that is less fortunate than you grow a pair and make you case with out insult not every one has the same views as you

----------


## ducati

> how many of these vegs drink wine cleared with fish scales and eat sweets that have geltine from animals or leather shoes and sit on leather suites and the word retard means some one that slow and under at achieved which i think is un fair to a disable person if you can not win a agrument do not slate people that is less fortunate than you grow a pair and make you case with out insult not every one has the same views as you


Fullstops and Capital letters freely available upon request. :Grin:  

I think you will find, anyone who has made the decision not to eat meat, will have the nouce to check that what they are eating doesn't contain any. ::

----------


## sharona

anfield why fetch my name in to this got  in about an hour ago look on org ,,biglad asked for land like i did many years ago  he got same replys what i did , look what you caused rubbin my name again twice you done this to me what have i done to you explain, you think i am sid ,, biglad any more names or remarks

----------


## starfish

> Fullstops and Capital letters freely available upon request. 
> 
> I think you will find, anyone who has made the decision not to eat meat, will have the nouce to check that what they are eating doesn't contain any.


 seeing as they are freely available I HAVE KNOW QUITE A FEW VEGS THAT DRINK WINE NOT REALISING WHAT IT WAS CLEARED WITH . I AM EACH TO THEIR OWN EVERY BODY HAS DIFFERENT OPINIONS IN LIFE ,BUT SOME PEOPLE DO NOT LIKE THEIR OPINIONS REJECTED AND GET DEFENSIVE AND USE OTHERS DOWN FALLS TO GAIN AND SCORE POINTS

----------


## Margaret M.

> whats it to with your if i do it for sport ,hobbie i do it for fun sooo what ?


Anyone who thinks  randomly killing wildlife is fun and considers it a sport, is  obviously missing a few grey cells.  A hunt for those may be in order.

----------


## starfish

> Anyone who thinks  randomly killing wildlife is fun and considers it a sport, is  obviously missing a few grey cells.  A hunt for those may be in order.


 We have hunted for food since caveman

----------


## teddybear1873

> anfield why fetch my name in to this got  in about an hour ago look on org ,,biglad asked for land like i did many years ago  he got same replys what i did , look what you caused rubbin my name again twice you done this to me what have i done to you explain, you think i am sid ,, biglad any more names or remarks


He obviously has a big wooden spoon and had nothing better to do rather than just answer biglad's question.

----------


## teddybear1873

> Anyone who thinks  randomly killing wildlife is fun and considers it a sport, is  obviously missing a few grey cells.  A hunt for those may be in order.


Just a reminder that this thread has been moved to the hobbies section, not the sport.

Good call Org Moderator.

Maybe we should have a Wooden Spoon Section, be tons of threads there.

----------


## starfish

> He obviously has a big wooden spoon and had nothing better to do rather than just answer biglad's question.


   I agree he often has a word to say on most threads on here

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> lookin for land to shoot rabbit ,,foxes,, crows ,, deer got all the rifles for this such sport been shootin for few years fully licence please pm me any vermin at all cheers





> anfield why fetch my name in to this got  in about an hour ago look on org ,,biglad asked for land like i did many years ago  he got same replys what i did , look what you caused rubbin my name again twice you done this to me what have i done to you explain, you think i am sid ,, biglad any more names or remarks


A word of advice biglad, sharon, Troy, sid, buster36 (and whatever else you call yourself on this forum), if you're going to indulge in blatant astroturfing, you should at least get someone else to write and punctuate your posts for you. Your idiosyncratic double commas are a dead giveway, as is the "pm" and "cheers" at the end of your posts.

I see buster36 is logged on now, will he shortly join the fray, attacking Anfield and denying he's troy, biglad and the rest of his pseudonyms?

----------


## Carole

> Anyone who thinks  randomly killing wildlife is fun and considers it a sport, is  obviously missing a few grey cells.  A hunt for those may be in order.





> We have hunted for food since caveman


But surely, starfish, you can see the difference between *hunting for food* and *killing wildlife for fun?* 

If not, I'm inclined to think that Margaret's assumption regarding grey cells might be right.

----------


## Shabbychic

> A word of advice biglad, sharon, Troy, sid, buster36 (and whatever else you call yourself on this forum), if you're going to indulge in blatant astroturfing, you should at least get someone else to write and punctuate your posts for you. Your idiosyncratic double commas are a dead giveway, as is the "pm" and "cheers" at the end of your posts.
> 
> I see buster36 is logged on now, will he shortly join the fray, attacking Anfield and denying he's troy, biglad and the rest of his pseudonyms?


Thank you. I knew this guy, or person, had a couple of personalities on here, but it's five is it?

Now, could this troll be deliberately starting these threads just to cause disruptions? Or could it be a case of MPD, or DID as it's now known, and they all went to the same school?

----------


## Anfield

> Thank you. I knew this guy, or person, had a couple of personalities on here, but it's five is it?
> 
> Now, could this troll be deliberately starting these threads just to cause disruptions? Or could it be a case of MPD, or DID as it's now known, and they all went to the same school?


If these all went to the same school I would love to see OFSTED report on said school

----------


## fudge100

> Have you ever heard of Mother Nature?
> The theory goes that foxes and other animals kill & eat rabbits, and thus control the rabbit population, but then retards kill or poison these animals for sport so the theory goes out of window.


There is a difference between theory and practice.If your theory was correct,then can you tell us all why:myxomatosis had to be introduced to control the explosion in the rabbit population?May i suggest once again, you get your facts correct before answering,and stop opening your mouth and letting your belly rumble.Oh and incidently,now who is resorting to name calling?Calling anyone a retard is offensive,it also mocks the afflicted.

----------


## Anfield

> There is a difference between theory and practice.If your theory was correct,then can you tell us all why:myxomatosis had to be introduced to control the explosion in the rabbit population?May i suggest once again, you get your facts correct before answering,and stop opening your mouth and letting your belly rumble.Oh and incidently,now who is resorting to name calling?Calling anyone a retard is offensive,it also mocks the afflicted.


You are correct, you are not a retard - you are an idiot!
Your knowledge, or lack of, of myxomatosis is astonishing.
Do you seriously think that it was introduced to the UK to control the rabbit population?
It, according to Wikipedia, "..reached the UK in 1953, being illegally imported onto an estate in  West Sussex. Some in the UK deliberately spread the disease, placing  sick rabbits in burrows.."
I wonder what group of people would deliberately spread this awful disease, knowing the effect it had on wildlife.

----------


## buggyracer

> You are correct, you are not a retard - you are an idiot!
> Your knowledge, or lack of, of myxomatosis is astonishing.
> Do you seriously think that it was introduced to the UK to control the rabbit population?
> It, according to Wikipedia, "..reached the UK in 1953, being illegally imported onto an estate in West Sussex. Some in the UK deliberately spread the disease, placing sick rabbits in burrows.."
> I wonder what group of people would deliberately spread this awful disease, knowing the effect it had on wildlife.


In mid-1952 it was deliberately introduced into France by a retired physician who occupied a rabbit-infested estate near Paris. In autumn 1953 it arrived in Britain, initially near the town of Edenbridge in Kent. At first Ministry of Agriculture officials tried to contain it. Once this proved impossible it was allowed to run its course; before long perhaps 99 per cent of Britains wild rabbits were dead. 
As the disease spread, the Government saw an opportunity to eliminate a creature long considered a menace to agriculture and woodland. Of course, rabbits were not exterminated, and eventually the development of resistance and changes to the virus established an equilibrium. But the current population is probably still half what it was in pre-myxomatosis days. 
The history of myxomatosis, either as an Australian or global phenomenon, has been well studied, including in a recent major book by Fenner and Fantini. Britains experience, by contrast, has been neglected. And there are many questions to be answered.
Did myxomatosis reach the UK by design, individual or governmental, or accident? No previous study has alleged government involvement, but circumstantial evidence indicates that the disease may have been introduced with official blessing. 
How was myxomatosis spread within the UK? The rabbit flea was crucial but some farmers spread the disease deliberately. The Pests Act of 1954 criminalised intentional transmission, but few prosecutions ensued. Does lack of formal sanctioning reflect the difficulty of detecting offences or official sympathy with offenders? 
The mass extermination of a mammal by viral means raised questions for different groups. Many found the disease appalling for humanitarian and ethical reasons. Farmers and foresters generally welcomed it on economic grounds, *while some animal welfare champions considered it preferable to spring-loaded gin traps. Many hunters deplored the disease because it eliminated their quarry*

----------


## Leanne

> Do you seriously think that it was introduced to the UK to control the rabbit population?
> It, according to Wikipedia , "..reached the UK in 1953, being illegally imported onto an estate in  West Sussex. Some in the UK deliberately spread the disease, placing  sick rabbits in burrows.."
> I wonder what group of people would deliberately spread this awful disease, knowing the effect it had on wildlife.


From what I understand it was introduced accidentally but no attempt was made to contain it due to the effects it had on a perceived vermin population. Wiki isn't the best place to quote - you could try google scholar for a better search  :Smile: 

Myxi is a horrible, horrible disease - there are some things worse than death and life with this disease could well be one of them  :Frown:

----------


## oakley2007

i would spend every day out in the open shooting if it had not been for the job which you need to pay for your hobbie, a day missed at it , is a day wasted.
 back in the old days you would have to go hungry. then the pre wrapped supermarket  came along and all the quaility went out the window in search of cheap tasteless crap.
that is why i dont understand when people say its not a hobbie , its just blood sport.
isn't sport a past time , in effect making it a hobbie which gives the family a taste of true flavoured food

----------


## TheGregp81

I sense trolling.

----------


## Robinwood

Throw the gun aside and grab a stick with rope and go for Fishing !  :Wink:

----------

